# مع قهوة الشيوخ تتميزين بها امام الضيوف



## الفرح عنواني (27 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


اسعد الله اوقاتكم اعضاء اسواق ستي بكل خير 
تميزي بقهوتك العربية





مع قهوة الشيوخ قهوة ام عبدالعزيز
افتخر ان تحمل قهوتي هذا المسمى والذى اطلقه عليها احد الزبائن






قهوة عربية ( بن درجه اولى) مطحون مع حوائجها (بهارات القهوة ) 


قهوه مع البهار كل ماعليك تضيفين الهيل فقط لان الهيل مايطبخ مع القهوه 
انا من قام بحمسها وجمع البهار وطحنة وخلطه مع البن
واحضرها طازجه بالطلب




ملعقتين من الخلطه تصنع ترمس قهوة 
وكل من ذاق قهوتي يشهد بتميزها وطعمها الذيذ ورائحتها الطازجه
سعر الكيلو 60 ريال 
واعتذر عن رفع السعر اقسم بالله ان سعر القهوه زاد على وفوق هذا تعبي بالتحضير


انا لا ازكي نفسي ولكن اقسم بالله انها مضمونة وكل بضاعتي انا وجميع اقاربي نستعملها والكل يشهد بتميزها


----------

